# Latest Blog



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The reply's for this one should be interesting!

http://www.upnorthjournal.com/wordpress/mikeadams/2012/05/16/pre-baiting-for-fishing-season/


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Well thats a cool and interesting on how to make bait like that thanks for sharing


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your welcome, thank you. I'll be writing another one soon on making boilies. What are boilies you ask!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boilie


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very interesting Matt. Would not go over well with the Colorado DOW. Out gold medal and blue ribbon trout streams and river are treated like national monuments here and I support that. I don't think it would work on trout anyway....









Good luck, I'll be watching with baited breath for the results. (I couldn't help myself)


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A totally different ball game buddy. I wouldn't do anything that would hurt the environment thats why I'm happy to do this, there's nothing wrong with it. I fly fish for trout and would personally have any type of lure or bait fishing for them banned. I wouldn't dream of turning up at our chalk stream's and doing this!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a great write up Matt ! Tried to read it on FB yesterday with my phone but didn't work out so well. Very interesting concept you have there. Funny you bring up food items we eat. I used to catch brook and lake trout as a kid with kernels of corn. Worked better than any bait or lure I had ever tried and was cheap for someone with very little money. Keep up the great work buddy !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you buddy. In America where a lot of people hunt and fish to put food on the table then I think thats just fine but over here where your fishing for the sport of outwitting the trout its fly only for me.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, I was just a young kid then and it didn't really matter to me. Just catching them was the only thing on my mind. I don't flyfish but would love to try it some time. Many of our trout streams are flies only which I totally agree with as it keeps the losers from trying to poach them. Don't EVEN say it either pal !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fly fishing is just awesome, give it ago buddy you'll love it. One thing I want to do is get into fly fishing for pike, now that looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good read Matt !
We always used corn too here in AZ. Many lakes here now limit you to certain methods of take.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Don. Really looking forward to this years season, I'm going to make the most of it.


----------

